# Weapons/gear question?



## Carley (Aug 20, 2008)

Hello all-

I started Kyuki-Do about six weeks ago, and I love it. The other night, my instructor had a 'weapons melee', as he called it. All the higher ranks performed their weapon forms. Which got my mom thinking, when would you start learning weapon forms, or need to buy them? Same question with sparring, and gear costs.
If it is at a low rank, I would not be able to take more than two classes a week because of the price. So if it's not until a higher rank, I could always wait until my birthday/try to save up a bit for them. 

Thank you 

Carley~


----------



## jks9199 (Aug 20, 2008)

Carley said:


> Hello all-
> 
> I started Kyuki-Do about six weeks ago, and I love it. The other night, my instructor had a 'weapons melee', as he called it. All the higher ranks performed their weapon forms. Which got my mom thinking, when would you start learning weapon forms, or need to buy them? Same question with sparring, and gear costs.
> If it is at a low rank, I would not be able to take more than two classes a week because of the price. So if it's not until a higher rank, I could always wait until my birthday/try to save up a bit for them.
> ...


Each school has its own policy.  When I had a large number of young students, I invested in sufficient basic sparring gear to ensure that everyone would be able to participate in class -- but also encouraged students to purchase their own gear.  When I was coming up... we all bought our own gear.

Weapons will be similar, though your instructor may have some training items for class use.

The costs of all of this will vary widely, depending on factors such as where you purchase them (or if you have to purchase them through the school), and the simple cost of quality items.  A quality sword for Iaido starts at several hundred dollars, and easily tops $1000; a wooden staff may be virtually free, if you're fortunate to have the right sorts of trees on your property.


----------



## NDNgirl4ever (Aug 21, 2008)

The best thing to do would be to ask your instructor(s).


----------



## bowser666 (Aug 21, 2008)

Your instructor will typically be your best source for answers to your  questions. After all he will be the one training you


----------

